# Alien 5: Idee gefiel James Cameron. Gibt es Hoffnung für den Film?



## Darkmoon76 (2. November 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Alien 5: Idee gefiel James Cameron. Gibt es Hoffnung für den Film?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Alien 5: Idee gefiel James Cameron. Gibt es Hoffnung für den Film?*


----------



## MichaelG (2. November 2018)

Alien 5 ? Bitte nicht. Ohne Sigourney Weaver geht nicht. Und außerdem war alles nach Alien 3 mäßig bis meh.


----------



## MrFob (2. November 2018)

Naja, wenn es ein "direktes Sequel" zu Aliens waere, dann koennte Ripley ja gar nicht dabei sein, weil die waere zu dem Zeitpunkt ja auf - bzw. noch auf dem Weg nach - Fiorina 161.

Nach Prometheus und Covenant waere ich aber auch mehr als skeptisch, ob wir jemals nochmal einen richtig guten Alien Film zu sehen bekommen.


----------



## HeavyM (2. November 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Alien 5 ? Bitte nicht. Ohne Sigourney Weaver geht nicht. Und außerdem war alles nach Alien 3 mäßig bis meh.



Ne nach Alien2


----------



## Darkmoon76 (2. November 2018)

Alien 5 sollte Teil 3 und 4 ignorieren.


----------



## Frullo (2. November 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Alien 5 ? Bitte nicht. Ohne Sigourney Weaver geht nicht. Und außerdem war alles nach Alien 3 mäßig bis meh.



Schon Alien 3 konnte mich nicht mehr packen...


----------



## linktheminstrel (2. November 2018)

Darkmoon76 schrieb:


> Alien 5 sollte Teil 3 und 4 ignorieren.


Blos nicht! Ich wäre für eine direkte Fortsetzung vom director's cut von ressurection, halt 20 jahre später, mit Sigourney Weaver und Winona Ryder. 
Ich bin kein fan dieser "Ignorieren wir mal" Scheiße. 
Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass ein Spiel die Gechichte von Ripley, oder ripleys Klon zuende erzählt, frei nach dem angesprochenen Ende. 
Allem voran wünsche ich mir aber ne Verfilmung von isolation, nicht 1:1, aber auf der Geschichte aufbauend. Traumbesetzung Ellen Page, da sie abseits ihrer schauspielerischen Klasse von den Gesichtszügen sehr viel Ähnlichkeit mit Weaver hat und deswegen auch optisch perfekt für die Rolle passen würde.


----------



## MichaelG (2. November 2018)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> Blos nicht! Ich wäre für eine direkte Fortsetzung vom director's cut von ressurection, halt 20 jahre später, mit Sigourney Weaver und Winona Ryder.
> Ich bin kein fan dieser "Ignorieren wir mal" Scheiße.
> Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass ein Spiel die Gechichte von Ripley, oder ripleys Klon zuende erzählt, frei nach dem angesprochenen Ende.
> Allem voran wünsche ich mir aber ne Verfilmung von isolation, nicht 1:1, aber auf der Geschichte aufbauend. Traumbesetzung Ellen Page, da sie abseits ihrer schauspielerischen Klasse von den Gesichtszügen sehr viel Ähnlichkeit mit Weaver hat und deswegen auch optisch perfekt für die Rolle passen würde.



Ich eigentlich auch nicht. Wenn das davor aber totale Grütze ist, man sich komplett verfahren hat bleibt manchmal nichts anderes übrig als ignorieren. Auf Grütze aufbauen ist nicht unbedingt eine geniale Idee.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (2. November 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich eigentlich auch nicht. Wenn das davor aber totale Grütze ist, man sich komplett verfahren hat bleibt manchmal nichts anderes übrig als ignorieren. Auf Grütze aufbauen ist nicht unbedingt eine geniale Idee.


Zumal Bloomkamp auch echt interessante Filmansätze hat.
Ich mag Aliens nach dem Erstling am liebsten aus der Reihe, auf Teil 3 hätte ich ohnehin bequem verzichten können.

Hollywood gehen ja zunehmend die Ideen aus, aber Bloomkamp wäre da mMn eine sehr gute Wahl den Anfangsstrang brauchbar weiterzuführen.


----------



## Frullo (3. November 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich eigentlich auch nicht. Wenn das davor aber totale Grütze ist, man sich komplett verfahren hat bleibt manchmal nichts anderes übrig als ignorieren. Auf Grütze aufbauen ist nicht unbedingt eine geniale Idee.



Genau, Pamela hat alles nur geträumt und Bobby steht quicklebendig unter der Dusche!


----------



## Worrel (3. November 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich eigentlich auch nicht. Wenn das davor aber totale Grütze ist, man sich komplett verfahren hat bleibt manchmal nichts anderes übrig als ignorieren. Auf Grütze aufbauen ist nicht unbedingt eine geniale Idee.


Ich kann die Kritik an Alien 3+4 nicht verstehen. Ich finde diese genauso gut wie die anderen Filme. Das "Problem" mag sein, daß Fans nach dem Actionfilm _Aliens_ weitere Actionfilme erwartet haben, die weiteren Filme aber ... anders ... waren.

_Alien 3 _ist wieder mehr wie _Alien (1)_ - *ein *Alien gegen eine Gruppe von Menschen, die versuchen müssen, das Biest in eine Falle zu locken. (btw: Der Director's Cut ist besser)
_Alien 4_ hat ein Problem mit dem Pacing - "Schnell weglaufen" löst sich in unschöner Regelmäßigkeit mit ruhigen Szenen ab, so daß es sich abseits des dauernden "Stop!" - "Run!" - "Stop!" - "Run!" - "Stop!" - "Run!" ... anfühlt, als würde sich die Geschichte nicht weiter entwickeln. Und zugegeben, das "Gebärmutter-Alien" ist ... gewöhnungsbedürftig. 
Dennoch finde ich den Film ein rundes Ding, das besser als diverse sonstige Fortsetzungen in das jeweilige Franchise passt (Star Trek reboot, Butterfly Effect 2, From Dusk til Dawn 2/3...)

Was ich gar nicht ab kann, ist Inkonsistenz in einer Filmreihe - wenn man erstmal gucken muß, was denn zur aktuell offiziellen Zeitlinie dazu gehört und was nicht. 
Noch ist das ganze ja nachvollziehbar (Prometheus, Covenant, 1,2,3,4), aber wenn man dann bei einem umfassenden Filmabend Unwissenden erstmal erklären muß: "_so, jetzt tu mal so, als ob du die letzten beiden Filme nicht gesehen hättest ..." _


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (3. November 2018)

Mir ist ein neuer Teil, der sich spürbar vom Vorgänger unterscheidet allemal lieber, als diese ewigen Remakes, oder auch Fortsetzungen, die absolut nichts hinzuzufügen haben. 
Positives Beispiel: Die Pitch Black / Riddick Reihe. Keiner der Filme ist ganz großes AAA-Kino; dennoch liefert jede Episode unterschiedliche, interessante Aspekte und ein eigenständiges, unterhaltsames Szenario.


----------



## Malifurion (3. November 2018)

Vielleicht hört diese Reboot-Ära mal auf, wenn die ganzen Schauspieler aus den 80ern gestorben sind oder so alt und grau sind, dass man sie von einem zerknautschten Waschlappen nicht mehr unterscheiden kann. Ich will kein Alien 5 oder 7 oder 100 sondern neue, gute Filme und nicht die aufgewärmte Suppe von vor 30 Jahren mit grauhaarigen, faltigen Schauspielern. Mir geht das langsam auf den Keks. Außerdem ist der erste Teil immer noch der Beste.


----------



## hawkytonk (3. November 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Alien 5 ? Bitte nicht. Ohne Sigourney Weaver geht nicht. Und außerdem war alles nach Alien 3 mäßig bis meh.



Eigentlich sollte Sigourney Weaver wieder mitspielen. Hier mal ein Artikel.


----------



## Worrel (3. November 2018)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Vielleicht hört diese Reboot-Ära mal auf, wenn die ganzen Schauspieler aus den 80ern gestorben sind oder so alt und grau sind, dass man sie von einem zerknautschten Waschlappen nicht mehr unterscheiden kann...


Du meinst so wie beim _Star Trek _Reboot, wo bis auf Old Spock Cameos nur neue Schauspieler vorkamen?
Oder beim ewig neuen Bat- oder Spiderman Darsteller?
Oder beim _Genysis _Terminator Film, wo Robert Patrick durch einen Asiaten ersetzt wurde?

Reboots gibt's auch mit fehlenden Hauptdarstellern (Gibt's nicht auch einen _The Crow _Reboot?) - das hält doch ein Filmstudio nicht ab (siehe CGI Arnie im Christian Bale _Terminator _Film)


----------



## Gast1661893802 (3. November 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... aber wenn man dann bei einem umfassenden Filmabend Unwissenden erstmal erklären muß: "_so, jetzt tu mal so, als ob du die letzten beiden Filme nicht gesehen hättest ..." _


Grundsätzlich würde ich bei dem "Filmabend" dann die Reihenfolge ändern und die "komischen" weg lassen.
Ergo:
Alien, Aliens, Alien5 (sofern der dann gut wird)

Das "volle Programm" geht ohnehin auch weit über ein Abend hinaus.


----------



## FalloutEffect (3. November 2018)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Vielleicht hört diese Reboot-Ära mal auf, wenn die ganzen Schauspieler aus den 80ern gestorben sind oder so alt und grau sind, dass man sie von einem zerknautschten Waschlappen nicht mehr unterscheiden kann. Ich will kein Alien 5 oder 7 oder 100 sondern neue, gute Filme und nicht die aufgewärmte Suppe von vor 30 Jahren mit grauhaarigen, faltigen Schauspielern. Mir geht das langsam auf den Keks. Außerdem ist der erste Teil immer noch der Beste.



Hollywood dreht sich gefühlt seit 15 Jahren im Kreis. Die große Zeit der neuen Geschichten ist vorbei. Heute schauen sich die Leute lieber den x-ten Teil irgendeines Marvelhelden oder den x-ten Teil irgendeines Reboots/Remake/Sequel aus den 80ern an.


----------



## HeavyM (3. November 2018)

Ab Alien3 ist die Geschichte aber Müll, an Scott und Cameron kommt halt keiner dran. ( Jaja Prometheus und Covenant waren auch Müll, wobei Prometheus ohne dieses doofe Covenant Ende gar nicht übel war )


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. November 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich kann die Kritik an Alien 3+4 nicht verstehen. Ich finde diese genauso gut wie die anderen Filme. Das "Problem" mag sein, daß Fans nach dem Actionfilm _Aliens_ weitere Actionfilme erwartet haben, die weiteren Filme aber ... anders ... waren.
> 
> _Alien 3 _ist wieder mehr wie _Alien (1)_ - *ein *Alien gegen eine Gruppe von Menschen, die versuchen müssen, das Biest in eine Falle zu locken. (btw: Der Director's Cut ist besser)


Kein schlechter Film, wäre aber ohne Frage noch besser geworden wenn Fincher völlig freie Hand gehabt hätte. Aus seinen Unmut zu Teil 3 macht er auch keinen Hehl.


> _Alien 4_ hat ein Problem mit dem Pacing - "Schnell weglaufen" löst sich in unschöner Regelmäßigkeit mit ruhigen Szenen ab, so daß es sich abseits des dauernden "Stop!" - "Run!" - "Stop!" - "Run!" - "Stop!" - "Run!" ... anfühlt, als würde sich die Geschichte nicht weiter entwickeln. Und zugegeben, das "Gebärmutter-Alien" ist ... gewöhnungsbedürftig.
> Dennoch finde ich den Film ein rundes Ding, das besser als diverse sonstige Fortsetzungen in das jeweilige Franchise passt (Star Trek reboot, Butterfly Effect 2, From Dusk til Dawn 2/3...)


Ähmm, nein. Absolut nein. Teil 4 hat sich gegenüber seinen Vorgängern stilistisch und inhaltlich völlig entfremdet, die Story hat überhaupt nicht funktioniert weil es nicht um die echte Ripley ging, sondern bloss um nen Klon.
Es wurde ein ähnlicher "Auf der Suche nach Mr. Spock"-Zug zur Wiederbelebung eines definitiv gestorbenen Charakters versucht, nur war das Ergebnis nicht überzeugend und arm an Gehalt.


----------



## Worrel (3. November 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ähmm, nein. Absolut nein. Teil 4 hat sich gegenüber seinen Vorgängern stilistisch und inhaltlich völlig entfremdet, die Story hat überhaupt nicht funktioniert weil es nicht um die echte Ripley ging, sondern bloss um nen Klon.


Kann ich in keinster Weise nachvollziehen - mit Ausnahme der "Gebärmutter" Szene - die allerdings im Rahmen der Story durchaus paßt. Gerade ihr Klon-Sein, bzw das Ergebnis eines wissenschaftlichen Experiments, ist doch das Interessante an _Alien 4_.


----------

